# Gelding or a Mare?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

IMO, mares can be nasty! LOL, but thats just what I have experienced, not that geldings can be. For me though, it was an easy answer to what gender, and that was a gelding  Good Luck!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

kittyaurora said:


> My dad is letting me a horse, but he really wants me to get a mare. My dad already has a gelding and he is pretty sweet, but my dad wants me to get a mare because in his opinion, they're gentler. I have no problem with getting a mare, but all the websites I checked there are hardly any mares for sale that aren't broodmares. Even though they have trained mares for sale, they aren't in my price range. I haven't really trained horses, but I have ridden 'non broken' horses. There are a lot more trained geldings for sale and at a good price. I myself for some reason like male animals better, like dogs cats and such. I would love a mare though. I just would like your opinion on geldings and mares and their 'gentle meter'. Also, is it hard to train horses that are somewhat calm horses?


 

it depends... My mare is veryy calm and gentle. my gelding... not so much.. there are those dominant mares too that might not be so gentle too..i guess it all kind of depends on the horses personality. I have to train my mare a bit and i wouldnt say its hard over all ....just when shes stubborn. good luck on your horse search


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

People will say that because a mare's hormones are intact that they will often be more herdbound in comparison to a gelding. I personally have a mare that will do anything I ask of her and hardly ever gives attitude about it. I also have a moody mare, and another that is generally moody but still tries to please. I don't think deciding on a sex before you get to know a horse will be too beneficial. There are plenty of great mares. But if all you are able to find is a gelding than by all means get one! Don't pass him up just cause hes a gelding either.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kitty, mares can be very marish, moody, and alphish. Yes, there are nice and quiet mares, as well as cranky geldings out there. But from my experience geldings are generally calmer and more gentle (plus they don't have "periods" ). 

I LOVE mares with all their moodiness. Just so much personality! Would never trade mine for a gelding.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I get a lot of flack from the local "pro gelding" crowd (LOL), but I love my mares!! I have known some really great geldings. They were great and steady teachers. But, honestly, I love my mare's spirit. It really just depends on the individual horse, and who is the best fit for you.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive known a few good mares but most of them are pills. I find most geldings have pretty decent personalties
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd never get a mare after seeing what their owners go through with their moods. I'll take my "yes maam" gelding any day!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...and I am getting a mare but if I had my way, I would get a gelding. I had a gelding in the past and I loved him and he was so willing. But like others said, it should all be on how you get to know them. Us women do tend to be moody. :d


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

I find mares more thoughtful and loyal with their owners in my opinon. Geldings are pretty good too but I haven't gotten to know one really well to compare. Mares have hormones that could change their mood a bit but I haven't seen a huge difference when mine are in heat. Depends, maybe went you look for a mare you can look at her and try her out when she is in heat if you are allowed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I swear sometimes my gelding acts like a mare. But I've worked with mares and I love them. But I'm a very stubborn person who doesn't take no for an answer. I love challenge. 

It depends on the horse, OP. Some mares can be lovely.. others absolutely frustrating. Same with geldings.

Don't go for gender, find a horse you click with


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I've only found myself to bond with geldings, and just recently one mare. 

The good thing about geldings is they'll have one wild day, while a mare will have a crazy week when in heat ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Depends on the horse. Take your time in searching for the perfect one for you. There's no need to rush into a situation that you aren't prepared for.

I personally prefer geldings. We have 2 geldings and 1 mare. My mare can be ...ditsy...but she's actually pretty easy to get along with. You just have to know which buttons not to push with her.

In all honesty, If I can't get a mare at a very young age and train it myself, I won't consider getting a mare. Unless of course I know the mare and have spent a lot of time around her to know what she's like. 

Unfortunately there is no correct answer...


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a gelding person. I love mares too but between the two between training, showing, riding ect. I would go with gelding. Mares are very smart and also can be very moody. Not saying geldings cant be moody but i have had more moody mares then geldings. Mares are more bullheaded. Geldings are just more docile. But thats just my oppionion. Good luck on shopping for a horse.!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer geldings. I've only like one mare out of all the mares I've worked with and she was just an awesome horse in general (did a quick count in my head and I've worked with or around something like 25 mares). My friend had an arab mare who had some serious hormone imbalance issues and would attack my friend when she'd go to clean her stall. The mare would also try to attack any mare who came near her stall and actually bowed her front tendons trying to go after a mare that was moved next to her.

ETA: Just wanted to add that the only two horses that have EVER thrown me were mares. One was psychotic. The other was just lazy.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh my! Mares _always_ get such a bad rap! All mares here and they're never any trouble at all. In my experience, once a mare respects and trusts you, they'll do anything for you.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I've always prefered a gelding, but that was because when my dad bought me my first horse it was a gelding. It's just what was inprinted on my brain!!! 

The mare my brother got was a ripe royal moody cranky woman at the best of times. However my issues with her were personal and we never formed a bond and it put me off a mare. We simply never gelled! 

Then I leased a mare last year...and she made me realise it's more the individual horse than the sex. Im still a gelding fan but if it seems to be the right horse and it happens to be a mare I would consider it. Maybe try and not base your decision on the sex, try find the right horse for other reasons. 

Perhaps your dad thinks having a mare is better so his gelding can have a "girlfriend"!!! 2 Geldings will also provide each other great companionship.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have ridden a few mares and a few geldings.. I had one mare that was a witch.. other couple were good.. I bought a yearling filly as they only had fillies the last year at my friends farm.. but the rideable horse im buying in spring will hopefully be a gelding


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of geldings and have one, too. I don't really enjoy mares in heat and their overall mareishness, they can also be very dominant and tended to be alphas. Of course, it depends on the horse greatly and you might also get a very sweet mare. One of the greatest things about geldings to me is their playfulness - I've seldom seen a mare so willing to do something with people just because it's fun.


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I thinkthats why they have this saying...Tell a gelding. Ask a stallion. Discuss it with a mare. lol.!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I think it's more important to find a horse that is suited to you and your skills/personality than whether it's a gelding or mare. The mares I have are great, they will get a little moody sometimes but that's ok. We have an understanding...she gives me grief, I give her grief! My geldings are great, too.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Its more individual than anything. I've had both mares and geldings, right now I have a gelding and a little stud colt who will be a gelding. Ive met both genders that I love, both I can't get along with. I couldn't stand my mare at shows when in heat, so I said I was buying a gelding next. I still looked at mares, I wouldn't pass up a good horse based on gender. My gelding can be a handful anyway, he's got a pretty big attitude and I'm thinking he'll be a hotter horse. But hey those are the horses I like, my mare has a big attitude and she's a hotter horse. Just find a horse your that meets your criteria regardless of sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had both mares and geldings. My husband is a gelding guy all the way - won't have anything to do with a mare. I never really bonded with the geldings I've owned - I do not know why - but I will say they were more even tempered than my mares.

My two heart horses were both mares - and had nearly identical personalities. (Guess that says something for me, doesn't it?) They were both dominant mares that I had to work on to get decent ground manners on. Seems that once I got their respect while on the ground, it followed right on into the saddle. Neither mare was/is perfect - they have had their moments. Then again, even with the extra silliness that may come with being in heat, there isn't anything those mares wouldn't do for me.

Maybe the saying about "Ask a stallion, tell a gelding and discuss it with a mare" is true? Once you've had that "discussion" with a mare, you are one heck of a team!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a mare and she was very independent and when she went into heat, there was no way anyone would ride her becuase she wouldn't listen to a thing you asked her to do. We have a very quiet mare in our barn but that is the exception, not the rule. I have since sold my mare and am spending my time looking for a good stocky gelding. My barn owner and many of my other horse friends who have trained and ridden horses for over 20 years,will not buy mares.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like a gelding for myself but would consider a mare


----------

